# FN Questions



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I know there are many threads about Ferret Nations already, but I don't know if these things have been asked about yet ^_^

Is the shelf solid plastic? Or does the plastic sit on wire?

How much space is there between the shelf and the cage?

How long does it take to assemble without any help? Do you need any tools to put it together? (Screwdriver or pliers or anything?)

One of my rats likes to chew on cage bars. She's chewing the paint off my galvanized cage, and chewed through the powder coating in her earlier cage in some spots. How well coated are the FN bars? Does anyone have any bare spots from chewing?

In one of the threads there was some discussion about rats being able to slip out of cages, but not doing so. At least, I remember Forensic having a rat that doesn't escape  Have anyone else's rats gotten out of an FN? I've only seen people talking about them getting into upper/lower levels, but not out of the cage itself. Is it high enough off the floor to deter that? I wouldn't trust Coconut to stay in no matter how high it is :roll: But I'm curious ^_^

Thanks!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Mana said:


> I know there are many threads about Ferret Nations already, but I don't know if these things have been asked about yet ^_^
> 
> Is the shelf solid plastic? Or does the plastic sit on wire?


The plastic sits on the wire.



> How much space is there between the shelf and the cage?


Not sure, could measure, not much.



> How long does it take to assemble without any help? Do you need any tools to put it together? (Screwdriver or pliers or anything?)


 Bout an hour, maybe. You'll need a screwdriver.



> One of my rats likes to chew on cage bars. She's chewing the paint off my galvanized cage, and chewed through the powder coating in her earlier cage in some spots. How well coated are the FN bars? Does anyone have any bare spots from chewing?


 They seem fairly well coated, but my boys don't chew.


> In one of the threads there was some discussion about rats being able to slip out of cages, but not doing so. At least, I remember Forensic having a rat that doesn't escape  Have anyone else's rats gotten out of an FN? I've only seen people talking about them getting into upper/lower levels, but not out of the cage itself. Is it high enough off the floor to deter that? I wouldn't trust Coconut to stay in no matter how high it is :roll: But I'm curious ^_^


 Yeah, that was me... I didn't actually realize he could get out until recently, which is why I never covered the cage. But he's also a scaredy cat, and he's much happier cuddled up with his squishy pillow that is Perry. If you're worried I would definitely look into covering the cage with hardware cloth and such. If you do do so, remember to cover the wire between the levels. The cage itself sits about a foot and a half or so off the ground, which could be a lot for some rats, but if you've got a brave one, I'd worry about it. 



> Thanks!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you! ^_^

I am planning on covering it, I was just curious about the height/escaping thing. Coconut is kind of a scaredy-rat, but she seems quite intent on getting out of (or into) anything she isn't supposed to, so I'm sure she'd eventually work up the courage :lol:

If you (or anyone) could measure the shelf space, I would *really* appreciate it. I have this crazy need to know these details, so I don't end up buying stuff to go under there that ends up not fitting (which I seem to do compulsively) ^^;


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought I read somewhere that the shelves could be adjusted to be as high or as low as needed but I could be wrong?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, they can be. I meant the shelf under the cage, and the space between it and the bottom of the cage ^_^


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

about 14 inchs iirc


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

excellent questions.......I found them helpful as well


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

One thing I noticed is that my rats stopped chewing once they got into the FN. Maybe you'll have similar results?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope so! She's already chewing less now than she was a month ago, so hopefully she'll stop completely soon. Unfortunately I can only fit a 141 in here, so they won't have oodles of space (and therefore, stuff, and less boredom), but it'll definitely be a step up from their current cage.

FNs are epoxy coated, right? Like Super Pet cages? I have a used SP cage that bears evidence of some chewing, but it just doesn't seem to be coming off at all like the powder coating was (it just has some teeth marks). And I've seen people with old powder coated Martin's cages that had big bare patches, but haven't heard anything about that with FNs. So, is epoxy coating superior to powder coating?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I've got a question to add about assembly. 

I'm probably over thinking this but do you put the washers on the screw, and then stick it through the hole, or do you put the screw through the hole and then stick the washers on? 

It doesn't say in the instructions, and I wanted to make sure i've assembled it properly.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*cough* *shifty eyes* I think I might have been naughty and just not put them on... I forget... *cough*


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Washers should go on the screw before you stick the screw in... at least I think ^^;


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

lol.......... well at least I know that if I don't use them I can't screw it up too bad 

and as for the washer going on first that was my initial thought so i'll just go with that I guess!


----------

